# Egg donor available



## siany1234 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking to donate to someone who needs eggs, privately to save them agency fees, and for no fee for myself (i.e. the £750 compensation set out as acceptable - I don't want it). I just want to help someone who desperately wants a family to achieve their dream. 

I live in Northamptonshire. I'm 34 and very fit and active. I have 2 beautiful children, so my family is complete. I have dark brown eyes, olive skin, naturally dark hair, am 5'5" and slim build. I have no hereditary diseases or conditions in my family. I realise I need to do this sooner rather than later, as the clock is ticking. 

Please contact me if I can help you.

Kind regards,

Sian


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sian,

I am a mum to donor conceived twins, so what you are offering is such a valuable and kind gift. I just wanted to say that you have the option of donating to a clinic as a 'pool' donor as well as becoming a known donor for a single person or couple (depending on which way you go!). Either way, the agency fees would be avoided.

I have linked to the NGDT information on becoming a known donor which might be of interest to you.

http://www.ngdt.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/HFEA_The_donation_process_for_known_egg_donors_LR.pdf

If you don't manage to find someone here, the NGDT have a helpline with information on other ways to become an egg donor.

I wish you every success and hope you do manage to make someone's dream come true!  xxxx

Best,

Daisy xxxxx

/links


----------



## Melsi (Jun 4, 2016)

Dear Sian,

I just wanted to message you to say that this morning, I found out that there is a very small chance of having children using my own eggs. 
After a 4 years of trying, a failed IVF in January and a failed ICSI. My consultant said how rare my condition is (I have just gone through ICSI last week, produced 9 eggs but all immature).
I'm pretty gutted but trying to look on the bright side.
What you have written has warmed my heart - how selfless of you. Its brightened up my day knowing there are people like you in this world, and for that, I just want to say thank you.

xx


----------

